# Bowhunters...Need some advice!



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Allright gentlemen....I am semi-new to the bowhunting world but I am absolutely addicted!!! I shoot everyday in my backyard. I live in a small residential neighborhood so all I can stretch is 20 yards.....I recently got a Mathews Drenalin 28" 70# and it is sweet. I am shooting the Easton ST Axis. I want to find a good broadhead but I read to many reviews that say shoot fixed blah blah blah...shoot mechanical blah blah blah.....I mean to me it looks like 6 one way and half a dozen the other.....I am just curious as what heads u guys are shooting and why? I appreciate the help!

Pepo


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Muzzy 4-blade 100 Grain. Never failed me.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

125gn Magnus Snuffers. Why to I use them, there are a lot of reasons:
1. Never failed 
2. Awesome blood trails. 
3. Down right bone crushing tough
4. Easy to sharpen
5. Hold a razer edge easy.

You do your part and the Snuffers will do their part!


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

I have been down the same trail as you are in now. Started out useing mechs. Have killed alot of animals with them.The only problem that i have seen with them is if you dont have a square broadsided shot you dont know where the arrow will exit. They do make large cuts but some times dont have the penetration that a fixed head has.I switched to Muzzy 100 gr. fixed heads after not getting pass throughs on some shots. Fixed heads sometimes dont shoot the same as your field points.You may have to sight your bow in with fixed heads on your arrows. there are pros ans cons for either.


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

I agree w/ bayoubum, I started out with fixed NAP Thunderheads 125 and a PSE Thunderflight w/ 80# draw 31" draw length. With this setup I could hit anything and have a complete pass through. As my bows got faster and the arrows lighter, I started having issues with accuracy. Not only would the POI be different than with my field points. I was having occasional flyer issues which were solvable, but a nuisance to deal with. On a whim I tried the NAP Spitfire. I shoots exactly where my field points do and I have never had a problem with penetration. I have only had one deer that was not a full pass through out of the 15 or so deer that I have taken with them. I will tell you though that I am picky on the shot that I will take and it is a broadside shot to the heart. If you are trying to take out lungs at greater quartering angles you stand a greater chance of hitting the shoulder blade and could have full penetration issues. If you have some friends that are already bowhunters, see if you can borrow their used broadheads and see how they work in your setup. That's a whole lot better than spending 15 to $45 per 3 to see which one works best.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

The big thing is with fixed heads the faster your bow, the more the need for proper tuning of not only the bow but also the arrows themself. Up to 250fps slight alignment problems are not too noticable, but at 275fps the same setup will cause some wild arrow flights, and the faster after that the wilder the same arrow will fly. Any wobble in the arrow, or misalignment between the broadhead blade and arrow fletching will cause each arrow to fly differently. Some fixed blades fly better than others, but most of the big name head can be made to fly just as good as your field tips. I might take a little learning and work to get them there, but you will be very happy once you do.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

I like Magnus Stingers and Buzzcuts for the same reasons BountyHunter uses Magnus Snuffers. Great blood trails, clean passthru's, Re-sharpen over and over, etc. Try as many as can and see what flys well with your setup. Broadheads that do the job will stay around season after season.....ones that don't, fade away. Failure isn't an option when it comes to broadheads. Buy quality and get results.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I've wanted to try the Buzzcuts, but just can't bring myself to buy them. I bought my snuffers (6 pack) about 10 years ago and 5 are still with me. The one that got bent lodged in the off side leg bone, and I bent it trying to get it out or it would still be in use as well.


----------



## Dwagg (May 23, 2007)

I've been using the Muzzy 4 blade 100 grain for past 5 or 6 years and have had nothing but good luck with them. I bought some of the Muzzy Phantoms to try out this year.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

IMO There are enough things to go wrong when bow hunting.
Another moving part is just another potential problem.
Fixed head of your choice.
Tune tune tune.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I am new to bow hunting as well, but love the G5 Strikers. fixed blade 100 gr.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree with the other 2 post recommending MUZZY 100gr.

I have had great luck with them over the last 10 years.


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

Try some SLICK TRICKS.Fly great,just like field points and leave nasty bloodtrail.That said though their are lots of good broadheads on the market,try some of the ones mentioned above and you will find one that YOU like.Good luck with your new bow.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I like a cut on contact b/h
Muzzy Phantom
Buzz Cut
I like the Snuffer but my longbow just won't shoot them
Slick Trick is a great head also.
I also like the Rage, I know what alot of people think but they have worked great for me.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

has anybody tried atom broadheads?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> has anybody tried atom broadheads?


Have not heard much positive. IMO, they are kind of gimmicky.

Stick with a fixed blade for your set up.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

NitroNX898 said:


> I like a cut on contact b/h
> Muzzy Phantom
> Buzz Cut
> I like the Snuffer but my longbow just won't shoot them
> ...


Have you tried Woodmans with your Longbow. That is what I use for my longbow, they are similar to the Snuffers but not totally the same.


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*Thunderheads*

I use 100's my GF uses 85's and her dad also uses the 100's. Use what you have confidence in. Jason Slocum


----------

